# The Fish That Helped Defeat Hitler



## Mad Cook (Aug 22, 2018)

(Joke-y title referring to the fact that fish and chips from "the chippy" were the only take-away food not rationed during WW2 so very popular with housewives and men and women working long hours on war work. Customers often had to provide their own newspaper or a bowl to bring home their fish & chips due to wrapping paper being in short supply!)

Anyway, I thought you might like to see our current village fishmonger's website:-

info@marplefish.co.uk 

For a couple of years it was a mobile shop open only on Tuesday,Friday and Saturday, then a shop in the high street became available, and he's now open 5 days a week and hasn't looked back.

The list of fish, subject to season and availability at the port, is huge and  is brought fresh from Fleetwood, the nearest fishing port on the NW coast of England. It makes interesting reading. We are lucky in the UK as nowhere is further than 75 miles from the sea. All of the Marple fishmonger's fish is fresh and he makes a big point that it's never frozen. 

And, eat your heart out USA, *the shop will* *deliver !!!*

Hmm! That's made me hungry. I think it may be cod and chips for tea.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 22, 2018)

Something happened to your link, Mad Cook.


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 22, 2018)

Took me to "contact page" on my gmail..  
oops... I re-read that link.. "info@" generally means, "send email"..


I'd like to see that site..


Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 22, 2018)

Here you go, Ross.

*Suppliers of freshly landed fresh fish and Seafood to the MArple area - Marple Fish of Fleetwood*


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 22, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Here you go, Ross.
> 
> *Suppliers of freshly landed fresh fish and Seafood to the MArple area - Marple Fish of Fleetwood*


Thank you, CG..  



Great market.. Since moving from the coast to the midwest, I'm pretty much out of luck for fresh seafood..  


*Mad Cook*



I couldn't help notice, reading their recipes, that in the recipe for *Teriyaki Salmon*, the first ingredient is *tuna steaks*.. 



Is tuna used as salmon in UK or would that just be a typo?? 

Ross


----------



## taxlady (Aug 22, 2018)

Just Cooking said:


> Thank you, CG..  [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Rascal (Aug 22, 2018)

Fish n chips popular here too. Best i ever had was just south of Edinburgh. Hope to get back to the uk soon.

Russ


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 24, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Here you go, Ross.
> 
> *Suppliers of freshly landed fresh fish and Seafood to the MArple area - Marple Fish of Fleetwood*


 Thanks, CG.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 24, 2018)

Just Cooking said:


> Thank you, CG..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How odd! Especially as salmon is often cheaper in GB than fresh tuna. Slip of the finger when typing perhaps?


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 24, 2018)

Mad Cook said:


> How odd! Especially as salmon is often cheaper in GB than fresh tuna.* Slip of the finger when typing perhaps?*


 I figure that is the case... 
Ross


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 2, 2018)

I've never been to the UK aside from passing through when changing planes at Heathrow, but my brother took Mom to England and Wales about 15 years ago to visit the area where the Griffith side of the family came from.  He loves fish and chips, and had it several times over there and basically said that although the English supposedly invented the combo, he feels that it's generally done better in the US.  I can't vouch for it personally, but he felt that it tended to be exceptionally greasy compared to what he's had here.

I also love fish and chips, and I've had it in many restaurants in the US.  I've had battered fish and I've had breaded fish and I've had corn meal coated fish, and had very good with all 3.  I have had some that wasn't as good too, but it has to be really oily or poorly executed for me to actually dislike it - my standards aren't typically as high as some folks' are.  

I'm also particular about the "chips", or what we'd call fries in any other meal setting.  Bad fries can ruin the meal even if the fish is quite good.  They should be steaming hot, crispy outside and tender and fluffy inside.  Limp, soggy fries or hard, overcooked sticks just don't do it for me.


----------



## di reston (Sep 2, 2018)

I grew up in the north west of England. My father was (Bless his soul) an attorney. Where we lived was in the country side near to Runcorn and Widnes, areas where employment was, in the most part, provided work for people whose main work was in factories, in conditions that nowadays would never be allowed to exist: chemical factories, amongst many other souces to do with the chemical indrustries. Pay was low, and many people died early because of the working conditions. I will never forget that the main meal each day was fries (chips). The chip pan was always on the hob, ready to do the meal of the day (chips), and, as a luxoury, a fried egg. My father, frequently, had the task of sorting out the meagre estate for when his clients. For the most part, he never charged fees. From the day I realised what he was doing my prespect for him. He was always there to help his clients, rich or poor, because he was helping his clients to go further up  ladder, and he helped many clients to do that.

Fish and chips? Chipe were the daily bread, fish and chips the luxury. I saw that with my own eyes.


di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast      Oscar Wilde


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 2, 2018)

RPCookin said:


> I've never been to the UK aside from passing through when changing planes at Heathrow, but my brother took Mom to England and Wales about 15 years ago to visit the area where the Griffith side of the family came from. He loves fish and chips, and had it several times over there and basically said that although the English supposedly invented the combo, he feels that it's generally done better in the US. I can't vouch for it personally, but he felt that it tended to be exceptionally greasy compared to what he's had here.
> 
> I also love fish and chips, and I've had it in many restaurants in the US. I've had battered fish and I've had breaded fish and I've had corn meal coated fish, and had very good with all 3. I have had some that wasn't as good too, but it has to be really oily or poorly executed for me to actually dislike it - my standards aren't typically as high as some folks' are.
> 
> I'm also particular about the "chips", or what we'd call fries in any other meal setting. Bad fries can ruin the meal even if the fish is quite good. They should be steaming hot, crispy outside and tender and fluffy inside. Limp, soggy fries or hard, overcooked sticks just don't do it for me.


Sadly, over here some fish & chips are delicious but there are a lot of outlets which produce horrible greasy stuff. The smell wafting out to the street is often a good guide to the quality of the F&Cs!


Incidentally, there is some dispute as to the origin of take-away fish & chips. Oldham, a cotton mill town in Lancashire, and the Jewish areas of the east end of London, both lay claim to the "invention" of fish & chip shops in GB in the middle of the 19th century.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 2, 2018)

I miss the now folded fish and chips chain here in the US called "Alfies Fish and Chips".  That place even had a British newsletter to read.  The one or two half decent fish and chips places here near me are run by asians, lol.


----------

